# Kann man USB geräte direct am mainboard ohne anschluss anbringen?



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. April 2011)

*Kann man USB geräte direct am mainboard ohne anschluss anbringen?*

eine Frage an die casemodder
So es wird Kompliziert,man nehme ein usb gerät das intern im gehäuse angeschlossen wird, nur das man die USB schnittstelle also den stecker und die buchse weglässt geht dass man dann daß USB gerät an die mainboard kontakte anschliesst ?


----------



## mmayr (11. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man USB geräte direct am mainboard ohne anschluss anbringen?*

Kann mir nichts drunter vorstellen. Zum Anschließen wirds doch wohl einen Stecker brauchen, oder? 
Ansonsten lötest die Kabelchen halt an einen internen Anschluss an! Den steckst dann auf die Pins am Mainboard!


----------



## rabe08 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man USB geräte direct am mainboard ohne anschluss anbringen?*

Kein Problem. Eine Möglichkeit wäre, so eine Slotblende, die die Anschlüsse aus dem Gehäuse herausführt, zu zerlegen und nur intern als Adapter zu benutzen. Falls Du es Dir zutraust, kannst du auch USB Stecker und Buchse abschneiden und direkt die Kabel verlöten, dann hast Du direkt Dein Gerät auf Pfostenstecker.


----------



## Phili_E (11. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man USB geräte direct am mainboard ohne anschluss anbringen?*

Ich muss rabe08 zustimmen, andere Möglichkeiten fallen mir auch nicht an, wobei ich die erste bevorzugen würde


----------



## Verox (11. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man USB geräte direct am mainboard ohne anschluss anbringen?*

also ans mainboard würd ich selber nix hinlöten. sonst ist das schneller geschichte, als dass dein lötzinn aushärten kann.

Wenn du dranlöten willst sieht in etwa so aus :
http://www.techsolo.net/acononCMS/upload/usb_fp.jpg

Die selben Kontakte / physikalischen Gegebenheiten hast du auch bei einem normalen USB Kabel. Anscheinend zeigt das Bild hier den Anschluss für 2 USB Slots, die die selbe Masse etc  nutzen.

Woanders kann man kein USB "direkt" am Mainboard anbringen ... würde ich sagen ....

Warum du das direkt anbringen willst .... der Sinn erschließt sich mir jedoch ......


----------



## blackedition94 (11. April 2011)

Besorg dir eine USB Slot Blende und zerleg diese oder eine Gehäuse USB. Schnittstelle . Ich habe einfach die Blende weggeschraubt und fertig. Brauchen tut man des öfters Zb für Displays . Viele Modder benutzen bzw brauchen intern USB , geh mal auf Million Dollar PCs


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man USB geräte direct am mainboard ohne anschluss anbringen?*

Das sinnvollste wäre wirklich eine Slotblende zu zerlegen, ansonsten wären die USB Geräte ja für andere Rechner quasi unbrauchbar


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man USB geräte direct am mainboard ohne anschluss anbringen?*

das ist derzeit meine lösung dafür, wollte nur wissen ob man die umgehung der usb slotblende sparen kann.rein aus platzmangel.
Mein haf 922 istmit ,mainboard graka soundkarte tvkarte und 4HDD 2DVD ,externen HDD einschubfach zwecks  backup und kartenleser bestückt.luftstrom ist irgendwie sinnlos.den gibt es nicht bei dieser fülle.
dazu 6 lüftern. ja ich weisss mein netzteil ist am limit


----------



## tripod (11. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man USB geräte direct am mainboard ohne anschluss anbringen?*

noch eine alternative wäre wenn du einen freien pci/pcie-slot hast, du legst dir eine usb-pci/pcie karte zu.
manche karten haben auch einen "internen" anschluss.

lauten dann meist auf den namen "usb... pci/pcie ... 4+1"


----------

